# friends gravely



## aminal (Sep 23, 2010)

A friend of mine just bought an old Super Convertable 2-wheel Gravely. We're trying to figure out what he's got, but the local dealer's book dosen't go back far enough, at least the book at the parts counter!! I have the info off of the tag on the gas tank: Manufacturing # 2544, Model # L8, and the serial # 2M9133. Can anybody tell me what we have? Thanks, Aminal.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Animal! Sorry I don't have anything on the Gravely though.


----------



## aminal (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, tractor beam, have a nice day, aminal.


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

The year of that tractor is 1964. 2M standing for 2 million. They started with four digit numbers and after a million they went to 1M, and then to 2M. It is 6.6 horsepower. L-8 meaning 8 speed swiftmatic transmission. High/Low - Forward/Reverse, Shift lever on right side and have a lower speed in High/Low - Forward/Reverse. Should have white hood, and white rims. The rest of the tractor should be orange. First two wheel Model L Gravely's were made in 1937 - 5 horsepower. Went to 6.6 horsepower in 1955. In 1967 they went to 7.6 horsepower. Stopped making Model L's in 1975. Gravely used their OWN engine on these tractors. Hope this helps.


----------



## aminal (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you very much gwbgravely, this is exactly the info that I was looking for. Again I thank you, Aminal


----------

